# I heard the Cat Boy was running out of cat boys.



## gameboy13 (Oct 18, 2010)

Full size here: http://caseycole11.deviantart.com/art/A-Gi...t-Boy-183122449
What do you think?


----------



## Scott-105 (Oct 18, 2010)

I don't know why, but it made me laugh.

I liked it though.


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 18, 2010)

Baww. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think Cat Boy will be happy about this.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 18, 2010)

I am flattered! lol. Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I was running a bit low and it was getting harder to edit some of them to be used on this site.


----------



## Warrior522 (Oct 19, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> I am flattered! lol. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Called it.

...must resist... sudden urge to cuddle...

Stupid... cuteness...


----------

